

The Best-Selling Record of All - wallflower
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703499404574561734246276554.html

======
acangiano
Please note that this is the best-selling record of all time, not album
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_best-
selling_albums_wor...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_best-
selling_albums_worldwide)) nor single
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_best-
selling_singles_wo...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_best-
selling_singles_worldwide)).

------
jeromec
It's times like these when I wish HN had audio inputs so I could enjoy a
cappella renditions from members.

------
travisjeffery
I have a question: WTF is this doing on Hacker News?

~~~
mechanical_fish
The article isn't really about Bing Crosby, but the guy is on the short list
of history's most important technology VCs. From his Wikipedia page:

 _Crosby exerted an important influence on the development of the postwar
recording industry. In 1947, he invested $50,000 in the Ampex company, which
developed North America's first commercial reel-to-reel tape recorder, and
Crosby became the first performer to pre-record his radio shows and master his
commercial recordings on magnetic tape. He gave one of the first Ampex Model
200 recorders to his friend, musician Les Paul, which led directly to Paul's
invention of multitrack recording. Along with Frank Sinatra, he was one of the
principal backers behind the famous United Western Recorders studio complex in
Los Angeles._

 _Through the aegis of recording, Crosby developed the techniques of
constructing his broadcast radio programs with the same directorial tools and
craftsmanship (editing, retaking, rehearsal, time shifting) that occurred in a
theatrical motion picture production. This feat directly led the way to the
use of the same techniques in the creation of all radio broadcast programming
as well as later television programming._

